# [SOLVED] Does blacklist kernel module work at gentoo?

## marjan

Guys,

I've put a file name blacklist at /etc/modules.d/blacklist and have this inside

```
blacklist evbug
```

and then I ran update-modules and reboot. When my gentoo came up the evbug is still there. Is this a bug? 

my work around is this

http://marjanjeffry.blogspot.com/2008/02/cant-blacklist-kernel-modules-at-gentoo.html

If it matters I'm using vanilla kernel 2.6.24 and the latest module config tools which I've emerge sync yesterday

----------

## PaulBredbury

First check the file that matters:

```
grep evbug /etc/modprobe.conf
```

The file to change is /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist

----------

## marjan

 *PaulBredbury wrote:*   

> First check the file that matters:
> 
> ```
> grep evbug /etc/modprobe.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Paul,

I don't have any modprobe.d directory in my gentoo

```

elektra ~ # ls -lad /etc/mod*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1385 Feb  8 17:35 /etc/modprobe.conf

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Jan 29 23:50 /etc/modules.autoload.d

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3095 Feb  8  2008 /etc/modules.conf

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Feb  8 17:34 /etc/modules.d

```

So I need to create one ? I'll try after my dinner  :Smile: 

----------

## marjan

yes it does work. putting the blacklist in modprobe.d instead of modules.d is the solution  :Very Happy:  . Thanks Paul

----------

